

The worst misuse of the term 'load balancing' ever - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/09/24/the-worst-misuse-of-the-term-load-balancing-ever.aspx

======
jrockway
Actually, killing your service when it's overloaded should prove to be a good
load balancer over the long term. Initially, the server will be killed a lot,
preventing users from using your service. At some point, those users won't
come back anymore because your service is so bad (unless it's Twitter), and
you won't need to kill the server anymore. Eventually, you won't have any
users, so you won't have any load problems.

I will stick with Perlbal, however.

------
swombat
Ironically, the original article's server appears to be down.

Maybe there is a god out there.

~~~
Hexstream
Or maybe humans just have a tendency to seek and recognize logical patterns in
random occurences and then confirmation bias does the rest.

~~~
jrockway
I doubt swombat was being serious. He was merely implying that he was amused
by this random occurrence.

~~~
swombat
No, really, I totally took the fact that the server was down as proof that
there is a god, and the bible is correct, and Sarah Palin should be the next
president.

Seriously.

------
kogir
If you're using round robin dns, killing the web server will force clients
with that particular server cached first to connect to a different one.

Not particularly elegant, but not a complete fail.

------
opal
kills -> restarts? Http can be pretty stateless anyway.

